# Need advice on 9 MM gun



## SummerWine

Dear members, i have recently received my MOI 9 mm license after making lengthy efforts. I have allocated around Rs. 60K maximum to purchase a 9 mm for me. I have emptied lot of rounds on CF 98, a gun around 35K Rs available in the market, and have found it quiet reliable. But I would like to ask your expert opinion on what other optiosn i have in my budget other than CF 98. There is CZ, Stoeger Cougar ..... my basic purpose is obviously a defensive weapon plus a weapon to be used for target shooting etc....

Please suggest some reliabel guns....


----------



## TaimiKhan

join and see PakGuns.com - Home to Pakistan's Gun Enthusiasts, a pakistan based gun enthusiasts forum where you can get a lot of info regarding your next purchase. 

Your have Taurus as an option, Cougar, there are many Turkish ones in the market to choose from, One russian i believe Viking in your budget can come too. Even can get Pak made clone of Glock 17 or 19 too .

Do join the website and know more. 

Have CF98 myself, brilliant weapon, matches in performance and reliability to any western weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TexasJohn

Is the CF98 a Ruger clone? I have the Ruger 9mm and this looks a lot like it. Also how good is quality of the Glock clones made in Pakistan?


----------



## Barrett

SummerWine said:


> Dear members, i have recently received my MOI 9 mm license after making lengthy efforts. I have allocated around Rs. 60K maximum to purchase a 9 mm for me. I have emptied lot of rounds on CF 98, a gun around 35K Rs available in the market, and have found it quiet reliable. But I would like to ask your expert opinion on what other optiosn i have in my budget other than CF 98. There is CZ, Stoeger Cougar ..... my basic purpose is obviously a defensive weapon plus a weapon to be used for target shooting etc....
> 
> Please suggest some reliabel guns....



CF-98 is a good weapon but a better variant would be the NP-42, identical weapons except for the better barrel life on the latter.

Now if you want to spend 60K you have better options then the chinese pistols like the Taurus PT-92 it is an amazing weapon and looks great too but not ideal for a concealed weapon as it is a large frame pistol, stoegar cougar is another good option it is a relatively small pistol the only thing I don't like about it is the de-cocker which is not placed in the right place and comes in the way while loading the weapon.

I've fired alot of rounds from all the weapons mentioned above, my personal favorite is the PT-92 which should not cost more then 57 in khi. 

CZ100 and 110 are superb weapons and in a different league all together but you wont get one in your range.
The best weapon is the one that feels right in your hand, grip is very important.

I already own one PT-92 and if I have to buy one more hand gun I would buy PT-92 again.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-defence/40386-pistol-review-cf-98-a.html#post568901

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

TexasJohn said:


> Is the CF98 a Ruger clone? I have the Ruger 9mm and this looks a lot like it. Also how good is quality of the Glock clones made in Pakistan?



This is my CF98, Chinese 9mm 15+1 shot pistol. Rotating barrel mechanism and a very good, reliable and effective pistol. 

Have seen few Ruger pistol pics, don't seem to be a clone, rather this has design features from i believe mixed weapons and the firing mechanism is rotating barrel, similar to the Cougar 8000 models. 

http://img13.imageshack.us/i/p7260086.jpg/

http://img253.imageshack.us/i/p7260092.jpg/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aamir Hussain

Got my PT 917C for Rs. 58K from Pioneer Arms just couple of weeks ago. It is slightly shorter than PT 92 (10MM smaler)


----------



## TexasJohn

taimikhan said:


> This is my CF98, Chinese 9mm 15+1 shot pistol. Rotating barrel mechanism and a very good, reliable and effective pistol.
> 
> Have seen few Ruger pistol pics, don't seem to be a clone, rather this has design features from i believe mixed weapons and the firing mechanism is rotating barrel, similar to the Cougar 8000 models.
> 
> http://img13.imageshack.us/i/p7260086.jpg/
> 
> http://img253.imageshack.us/i/p7260092.jpg/



You are right. Looks more like my LAMA 380 ( the "almost" 9mm)..

The only Norinco I have in my arsenal is the SKS..btw, have we removed the ability to upload pics from our hard drives?? can we get it back if so?


----------



## TaimiKhan

TexasJohn said:


> You are right. Looks more like my LAMA 380 ( the "almost" 9mm)..
> 
> The only Norinco I have in my arsenal is the SKS..btw, have we removed the ability to upload pics from our hard drives?? can we get it back if so?



You have to upload the pic to any free image hosting website and then place the link enclosed by the tag or puch the Insert Image button above and paste the link provided by the image hosting site. 

try ImageShack&#174; - Online Media Hosting as a starter.


----------



## SummerWine

CF 98 is quiet famous nowdays here becuase off maybe price vs reliability, i have seen it fire many types of bullets, and hardly i have seen it jam plus lot of my acquintants have it so maybe i am tied between PT 92, CZ 999, Couger may be. If I am not wriong, Pt 92 is just a little bigger gun than CZ and couger, and conceal carry or handiness are worthy points to look at vs the accuracy and less recoil of PT 92. What should be more important?


----------



## TexasJohn

taimikhan said:


> You have to upload the pic to any free image hosting website and then place the link enclosed by the tag or puch the Insert Image button above and paste the link provided by the image hosting site.
> 
> try ImageShack® - Online Media Hosting as a starter.



Sure! I was just hoping we could still be able to upload from the hard drive..


----------



## TaimiKhan

TexasJohn said:


> Sure! I was just hoping we could still be able to upload from the hard drive..



Well the direct option has been disabled as it used to eat a lot of the storing memory on the server, as everyone would attach files and those used to get stored on the server for a long long time, so this new method was used, as in this case our server doesn't have to store pics with itself, rather it gets from the image hosting servers.


----------



## Barrett

SummerWine said:


> CF 98 is quiet famous nowdays here becuase off maybe price vs reliability, i have seen it fire many types of bullets, and hardly i have seen it jam plus lot of my acquintants have it so maybe i am tied between PT 92, CZ 999, Couger may be. If I am not wriong, Pt 92 is just a little bigger gun than CZ and couger, and conceal carry or handiness are worthy points to look at vs the accuracy and less recoil of PT 92. What should be more important?



All these weapons are very reliable and effective in their category, yes your are right PT-92 is a large frame pistol as it is made on the same design of the legendry beretta FS-92. So it is not that handy but then again carrying a weapon is not permitted in Khi, don't know about other cities right now.
As I said earlier the best weapon is the one that feels right in your hand.


----------



## SummerWine

Barrett said:


> All these weapons are very reliable and effective in their category, yes your are right PT-92 is a large frame pistol as it is made on the same design of the legendry beretta FS-92. So it is not that handy but then again carrying a weapon is not permitted in Khi, don't know about other cities right now.
> As I said earlier the best weapon is the one that feels right in your hand.



You are dead right on 'feel right in hands'. Today i tried quiet few arms dealers but hardly found any of mu choice mentioned above. Just Taurus 24/7 and Glock available. Will try Peshawar now.


----------



## Barrett

SummerWine said:


> You are dead right on 'feel right in hands'. Today i tried quiet few arms dealers but hardly found any of mu choice mentioned above. Just Taurus 24/7 and Glock available. Will try Peshawar now.



24/7 is a pistol that looks nice and is a reliable weapon too but two things I don't like about it.
1.Internal Hammer
2.Delay action because of the long pull of the trigger.

And yeah check out Zigana Sport as well, thats another weapon in this range amd easily available in the market(Khi).
Try Lahore you will find some good authorized dealers there.


----------



## Tomahawk

Dear do check PT-809 by Taurus, asking price by dealers in lahore is 65K. It is a relatively new launch by Taurus. Feed back is really good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SummerWine

Tomahawk said:


> Dear do check PT-809 by Taurus, asking price by dealers in lahore is 65K. It is a relatively new launch by Taurus. Feed back is really good.



Yes i have benn tempted to go for Taurus and is very popular amongst gun lovers here. However, I have narrowed down my choice to CZ-999. If anyone can share the first hand reviews on this, I would appreciate. I have read many reviews on internet, but if any forum member has got CZ, it would help. 

My pistol shooting is going really bad, I mean from 50-70 feet, I have been unable to hit the Bull. I am using CF98 and i dont know how many more bullets it would take me to get hold of this skill.

Maybe a bigger gun might help, though at the cost of concealment factor.

I am not going to carry my gun around, so what should be more important. Bigger gun or smaller gun like CZ, couger CF98?


----------



## TaimiKhan

SummerWine said:


> Yes i have benn tempted to go for Taurus and is very popular amongst gun lovers here. However, I have narrowed down my choice to CZ-999. If anyone can share the first hand reviews on this, I would appreciate. I have read many reviews on internet, but if any forum member has got CZ, it would help.
> 
> My pistol shooting is going really bad, I mean from 50-70 feet, I have been unable to hit the Bull. I am using CF98 and i dont know how many more bullets it would take me to get hold of this skill.
> 
> Maybe a bigger gun might help, though at the cost of concealment factor.
> 
> I am not going to carry my gun around, so what should be more important. Bigger gun or smaller gun like CZ, couger CF98?



Its very strange that you have not been able to hit the bull with CF98. Its reviews have been excellent and its targeting has been good. I myself have CF98 and have fired around 150 rounds, dead accurate even at a good distance. 

Bought one for my bro who is in the armed forces, he has fired so far 400 rounds with excellent results so much so that 2 officers from his unit have ordered it too and would be buying for them next week.

Guys at PakGuns.com - Home to Pakistan's Gun Enthusiasts are very happy with it too. 

Check out this video and see the length of the range at the end. It fired perfectly and was dead accurate at the target, which was pretty small. 

Do read the reviews at pakguns.com, see the review by a member Gilani and see how he tested the CF98, he compared it with Beretta 92FS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barrett

Cz-999 has some pretty neat features but how much is it for ?


----------



## SummerWine

taimikhan said:


> Its very strange that you have not been able to hit the bull with CF98. Its reviews have been excellent and its targeting has been good. I myself have CF98 and have fired around 150 rounds, dead accurate even at a good distance.
> 
> Bought one for my bro who is in the armed forces, he has fired so far 400 rounds with excellent results so much so that 2 officers from his unit have ordered it too and would be buying for them next week.
> 
> Check out this video and see the length of the range at the end. It fired perfectly and was dead accurate at the target, which was pretty small.
> 
> Do read the reviews at pakguns.com, see the review by a member Gilani and see how he tested the CF98, he compared it with Beretta 92FS.
> 
> [url="
> 
> 
> 
> CF98 9mm Pistol Fire 2.AVI[/url]



CF98 is no doubt a very nice gun, and its not gun its definitely my lack of skills. CF 98 is owned by so many of friends and some of them hit the target all the time. I have myself fired atleast 200+ bullets from it, and it has never malfunctioned. 

Its just that i was thinking that longer barrel gun might help me in hitting the bull. In my very limited experience of this sports, I think pistol shooting and hitting the bull is very very difficult. And IMO, this skill is important to have, Gord forbids if it is ever required. 

Once in my friends house, some thief was trying to steel his car at the night. So upon suspicion my friend went out with his 9 MM in his hands, and as per him, shot 6-7 bullets on the thief. None hit the thief.


----------



## SummerWine

Barrett said:


> Cz-999 has some pretty neat features but how much is it for ?



CZ-999 is, i have heard, somewhere between 45-55K.


----------



## TaimiKhan

SummerWine said:


> CF98 is no doubt a very nice gun, and its not gun its definitely my lack of skills. CF 98 is owned by so many of friends and some of them hit the target all the time.
> 
> Its just that i was thinking that longer barrel gun might help me in hitting the bull. In my very limited experience of this sports, I think pistol shooting and hitting the bull is very very difficult. And IMO, this skill is important to have, Gord forbids if it is ever required.
> 
> Once in my friends house, some thief was trying to steel his car at the night. So upon suspicion my friend went out with his 9 MM in his hands, and as per him, shot 6-7 bullets on the thief. None hit the thief.
> 
> I think physical fitness would also play its part in ones' marksmanship.



Well, i don't think CF98 barrel length has any issue meaning its short, its quiet good compared to the guns out there. Its velocity is also around 350M/s, and if you use +p ammo, velocity would be more stronger. 

But may be you need an upgrade 

And yeah, a person needs to be little cool minded God forbid if such a scenario comes up where you have to use the gun for SD. But practice is the major thing. The more you fire, the more you become accustomed to your gun, its feel and how it performs. 

I remember my first shots, was scared and hitting way off the target, but the more i have fired y gun, the more I am used to its recoil and handling and better has become the accuracy. 

Do watch the other videos too by going to youtube, there is kind of a rapid fire session of a CF98 by the same dude in black cloths from close range. First time, it was but wasn't bad, the more you fire, more expert you will become. Guns are perfect, its the man behind it


----------



## Barrett

Around 50 K it sure is a good bargain, i've never fired 999 but here are some features that I think are pretty neat.

1.It allows user to instantly switch to shoot either in DAO (Double Action Only) mode, or the traditional DA/SA (Double Action/Single Action) mode
2. Loaded chamber indicator
3. Last three bullets indicator (a tactile warning when there are 3 rounds remaining in the magazine)

watch this video, a 30 round magazine fired from a PT-92


----------



## SummerWine

Well I have made up my mind that I am gona go for this beauty. PT 92 by Taurus. I am getting it around 55K brand new. though i have given up on my desire of having a coneal carry small gun, I am hoping that this gun would be reliable in accuracy (yea i know its not the gun its the man ....) and any reviews from forum members here are welcome. If any one owns this gun here or has used it, please do let me know of its pros and cons. I have gone through internet extensively but defence.pk forum members first hand experience is always a good to read.


----------



## Zulfiqar

I have a question. What pistol caliber is most common/widely available or most preferred one in Pakistan?


----------



## Tomahawk

M Zulfiqar Asad said:


> I have a question. What pistol caliber is most common/widely available or most preferred one in Pakistan?



9mm Luger (Parabellum) is the most commonly used pistol caliber.


----------



## Tomahawk

SummerWine said:


> Well I have made up my mind that I am gona go for this beauty. PT 92 by Taurus. I am getting it around 55K brand new. though i have given up on my desire of having a coneal carry small gun, I am hoping that this gun would be reliable in accuracy (yea i know its not the gun its the man ....) and any reviews from forum members here are welcome. If any one owns this gun here or has used it, please do let me know of its pros and cons. I have gone through internet extensively but defence.pk forum members first hand experience is always a good to read.



Very good choice, PT-92/99 are think the most reliable models by Taurus.


----------



## waraich66

SummerWine said:


> Yes i have benn tempted to go for Taurus and is very popular amongst gun lovers here. However, I have narrowed down my choice to CZ-999. If anyone can share the first hand reviews on this, I would appreciate. I have read many reviews on internet, but if any forum member has got CZ, it would help.
> 
> My pistol shooting is going really bad, I mean from 50-70 feet, I have been unable to hit the Bull. I am using CF98 and i dont know how many more bullets it would take me to get hold of this skill.
> 
> Maybe a bigger gun might help, though at the cost of concealment factor.
> 
> I am not going to carry my gun around, so what should be more important. Bigger gun or smaller gun like CZ, couger CF98?



CZ turkish made for USA 14 round is better choice ,top slidding for loading bullet (first time), price range 50K , my result from 200 feet was not very good 1 out 14  i think lot of practice required after 500 to 1000 round 95&#37; secure can be achieved.

http://world.guns.ru/handguns/hg51-e.htm

It look like CZ 97


----------



## kafumanpk

This gun is beautiful, I want to know more.


----------



## S.A.Khan

Dear tiamikhan,

I am a new member just joined. I am from Peshawar but now a days studying in UK.

I am going back to Pakistan for good in the next few months. I am interestedin getting a CF98. 

I want to avoid locally made clones of this gun and therefore want to know where can I get the genuine chinese CF98.

Regards


----------



## TaimiKhan

S.A.Khan said:


> Dear tiamikhan,
> 
> I am a new member just joined. I am from Peshawar but now a days studying in UK.
> 
> I am going back to Pakistan for good in the next few months. I am interestedin getting a CF98.
> 
> I want to avoid locally made clones of this gun and therefore want to know where can I get the genuine chinese CF98.
> 
> Regards



Well first tell me what is your budget ?? So that if in your budget something else better can be bought, you should go for that, or else then go for CF98. 

Will provide you the phone number and location of the shop from where i have bought for far 5 CF98s for myself and other friends, they are reliable people and no 2 numbari.


----------



## forcetrip

Does anyone have information as to when they are planning to lift the ban on new registrations in Karachi?


----------



## S.A.Khan

taimikhan said:


> Well first tell me what is your budget ?? So that if in your budget something else better can be bought, you should go for that, or else then go for CF98.
> 
> Will provide you the phone number and location of the shop from where i have bought for far 5 CF98s for myself and other friends, they are reliable people and no 2 numbari.



Dear taimikhan,

Thank you for reply. My budget is upto 40k. I will be buying somwhere around July or August. 

I will be very appreciative if you kindly give me the number.

Regards


----------



## TaimiKhan

S.A.Khan said:


> Dear taimikhan,
> 
> Thank you for reply. My budget is upto 40k. I will be buying somwhere around July or August.
> 
> I will be very appreciative if you kindly give me the number.
> 
> Regards



in 40K, you can have a much better gun then CF98. So why not buy something in the 40K range ??

Around 45K you can have CZ-999, which is itself an excellent pistol in this price range.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

What about a russian makarov? will cost u 70 000.Or the a viking?Both have same price and they are reliable,light and affordable.


----------



## S.A.Khan

taimikhan said:


> in 40K, you can have a much better gun then CF98. So why not buy something in the 40K range ??
> 
> Around 45K you can have CZ-999, which is itself an excellent pistol in this price range.



Dear taimikhan,

I have very funny hands. they are wide (when I hold the tt my little finger is left hanging) where as my fingers are short (when I hold the S&W 5604 my index finger does not fully reach the triger). That is why i wanted the cf98 as its grip looks small at the neck (near the dovetail)

Can you please recommend 9mm pistols in the price ranges of 35k, 45k and 60k. I will go and check them out for grip comfort. 

I have heard good things about cz999 and will definately try it.

All I am worried is about the garentee that I will get genuine stuff.

Thanks for your guidance

Cheers


----------



## Tomahawk

S.A.Khan said:


> Dear taimikhan,
> 
> I have very funny hands. they are wide (when I hold the tt my little finger is left hanging) where as my fingers are short (when I hold the S&W 5604 my index finger does not fully reach the triger). That is why i wanted the cf98 as its grip looks small at the neck (near the dovetail)
> 
> Can you please recommend 9mm pistols in the price ranges of 35k, 45k and 60k. I will go and check them out for grip comfort.
> 
> I have heard good things about cz999 and will definately try it.
> 
> All I am worried is about the garentee that I will get genuine stuff.
> 
> Thanks for your guidance
> 
> Cheers



Less than 35K, CF-98 is the best.
For price range around 40k ~ 45k, CZ-999 and Canik 55 are good options.
For price range around 50k ~ 60k, there are many options like Stoeger Cougar, Taurus PT-92/99, Taurus PT-917C, Taurus PT-809.


----------



## TaimiKhan

S.A.Khan said:


> Dear taimikhan,
> 
> I have very funny hands. they are wide (when I hold the tt my little finger is left hanging) where as my fingers are short (when I hold the S&W 5604 my index finger does not fully reach the triger). That is why i wanted the cf98 as its grip looks small at the neck (near the dovetail)
> 
> Can you please recommend 9mm pistols in the price ranges of 35k, 45k and 60k. I will go and check them out for grip comfort.
> 
> I have heard good things about cz999 and will definately try it.
> 
> All I am worried is about the garentee that I will get genuine stuff.
> 
> Thanks for your guidance
> 
> Cheers



Well the list given my Tomhawk is perfect for the price range given. 

All are best of the class. 

Well for your hand problem, you need to then check each of them and feel it for yourself. 

CF98 has double stack mag, thus it is also fat width wise, but not that much, it may suite your hand, as Chinese people have also small hands compared to us, and the pistol grip fits perfect in their hands. 

So when you come to pak, you can have a check and also join PakGuns.com - Home to Pakistan's Gun Enthusiasts , see the reviews there about different guns and have a database to then decide upon. 

Also, give "CF98 9mm pistol" as search in youtube, will find quiet some new videos about the CF98 and will see it in the hands of its users. 

We are here, any problem later on, do let me know.


----------



## lionheartsalahudin

taimikhan said:


> Well first tell me what is your budget ?? So that if in your budget something else better can be bought, you should go for that, or else then go for CF98.
> 
> Will provide you the phone number and location of the shop from where i have bought for far 5 CF98s for myself and other friends, they are reliable people and no 2 numbari.




bro taimi plz do give us the the number and location of these people i would really like to check out what else they have and will they sell me even if i don't have a license .brov like can i get my hands on 
ar-15 or m-4carbine u s made would really appretiate ur reply,my budget is flexible depending on which guns they'll have,i'll definately pay them a visit to atleast get the licence ones anywayz.


----------



## S.A.Khan

taimikhan said:


> Well the list given my Tomhawk is perfect for the price range given.
> 
> All are best of the class.
> 
> Well for your hand problem, you need to then check each of them and feel it for yourself.
> 
> CF98 has double stack mag, thus it is also fat width wise, but not that much, it may suite your hand, as Chinese people have also small hands compared to us, and the pistol grip fits perfect in their hands.
> 
> So when you come to pak, you can have a check and also join PakGuns.com - Home to Pakistan's Gun Enthusiasts , see the reviews there about different guns and have a database to then decide upon.
> 
> Also, give "CF98 9mm pistol" as search in youtube, will find quiet some new videos about the CF98 and will see it in the hands of its users.
> 
> We are here, any problem later on, do let me know.



Thank you very much I am grateful for your guidance. Could you also please give me the numberof the dealer in Peshawar.

Gula ku du number secrecy ghuari nu pa roman pukhto ki ye ulika.

Regards


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

How much are Glock in PK?
Any eastern European brands available?

A copy of Ruger? yikes, Ruger is for rednecks( sorry ).


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

TexasJohn said:


> You are right. Looks more like my LAMA 380 ( the "almost" 9mm)..
> 
> The only Norinco I have in my arsenal is the SKS..btw, have we removed the ability to upload pics from our hard drives?? can we get it back if so?



TJ................... Norinco SKS is hard to find these days?
I almost got one a while back but decided to save $$$
& my AR.


----------



## S.A.Khan

Tomahawk said:


> Less than 35K, CF-98 is the best.
> For price range around 40k ~ 45k, CZ-999 and Canik 55 are good options.
> For price range around 50k ~ 60k, there are many options like Stoeger Cougar, Taurus PT-92/99, Taurus PT-917C, Taurus PT-809.



Dear Tomahawk,

I appreciate your kind suggestions. I will try these pistols.

Regards


----------



## TaimiKhan

lionheartsalahudin said:


> bro taimi plz do give us the the number and location of these people i would really like to check out what else they have and will they sell me even if i don't have a license .brov like can i get my hands on
> ar-15 or m-4carbine u s made would really appretiate ur reply,my budget is flexible depending on which guns they'll have,i'll definately pay them a visit to atleast get the licence ones anywayz.



Haven't seen AR-15, but have seen M4 carbines, but what i have heard is they are very very costly. And not everyone has them for sale. My rough estimate is that the M4 carbine would be costing somewhere 500K to about a million. 

Will try to ask from a few guys and see if its available and what would be the final price be.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

taimikhan said:


> Haven't seen AR-15, but have seen M4 carbines, but what i have heard is they are very very costly. And not everyone has them for sale. My rough estimate is that the M4 carbine would be costing somewhere 500K to about a million.
> 
> Will try to ask from a few guys and see if its available and what would be the final price be.



M-4 costs around 5-7 lacks.And u wont find it anywhere except Dera looted NATO cargo.And even u wont find it there coz most of them are purchased just in a few hours of such incidents.
Glock is worth 3 lacs even in dera.


----------



## lionheartsalahudin

taimikhan said:


> Haven't seen AR-15, but have seen M4 carbines, but what i have heard is they are very very costly. And not everyone has them for sale. My rough estimate is that the M4 carbine would be costing somewhere 500K to about a million.
> 
> Will try to ask from a few guys and see if its available and what would be the final price be.




THANKS BROV REALLY APPRETIATE IT,but i was expecting it arnd
160k to 240k rs like 2000 to 3000usd,looks like i'll have to save up more dam,thanks any wayz brov!


----------



## lionheartsalahudin

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> M-4 costs around 5-7 lacks.And u wont find it anywhere except Dera looted NATO cargo.And even u wont find it there coz most of them are purchased just in a few hours of such incidents.
> Glock is worth 3 lacs even in dera.




hey if they loot it from nato dude they must get there hands on lot of good stuff what abt sa-80 the british rifle how much is that being sold for


----------



## cavalry man

after firing extensively from various 9mm pistols dicussed on this forum,i would go with Tamimi Khan. CF 98 is by 4 the most relaible sidearm which can b trusted in both a precarious situation or at the range


----------



## SummerWine

cavalry man said:


> after firing extensively from various 9mm pistols dicussed on this forum,i would go with Tamimi Khan. CF 98 is by 4 the most relaible sidearm which can b trusted in both a precarious situation or at the range



Hi,

I was the one who actually required advice on 9 MM......and i still havent purchased 9 mm yet, six month period aloocated by the ministry to purchase a firearm on new license is nearing expiry....

And, I am also about to go for CF98.....

I mean 60K range for taurus PT92 and 24/7 etc and 28K for CF98........I think CF98 is much better 

I have concluded that either CF98 or GLOCK 17 (maybe in next 2-3 yrs


----------



## Waffen SS

I have recently bought a Taurus PT 145.

And I am in love with it.


----------



## SummerWine

Waffen SS said:


> I have recently bought a Taurus PT 145.
> 
> And I am in love with it.



Hi,

How much did you pay for it? How is the performance in terms of recoil and aiming....magazine capacity?

seems good for conceal carry


----------



## Waffen SS

The PT 145 cost me a whopping Rs. 70,000. But i can say that it is worth it. A superior performance. Very light due to the Plastic polymer. The plastic has one more advantage; it is a poor conductor of het so one would not feel the heat even after dozens of bullents being fired.


----------



## Barrett

Waffen SS said:


> I have recently bought a Taurus PT 145.
> 
> And I am in love with it.



What about the delay action and how do u figure out if its cocked as it has an internal hammer.


----------



## SummerWine

Any idea about this 9MM by Smith and Wesson. Is anyone using or has had this?


----------



## ConcernedCitizenX

In America, the Government is making it harder each and every day to obtain any sort of handgun. Taxes on ammunition and all ammunition making supplies has increased 13% since 2006. You now need to be 21 to be elegible for a handgun permit in some states. You must also renew your permit every 6 years. 

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Amendment II
A well regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed.
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ This sure seems to me as if our rights are being infringed.


----------



## ConcernedCitizenX

SummerWine said:


> Any idea about this 9MM by Smith and Wesson. Is anyone using or has had this?



Yeah, absolutely! I have this gun myself.
When properly maintained, the action on this gun is superb. Excellent trigger action, although I put a new one on mine. It is sleek to shoot, very accurate, and will defend you with great skill.

The only problem I have had with it is sand....dont get this gun near ANYTHING that is gritty...it will jam like a mofo. It's sure not any AK-47


----------



## Fighting-Falcon

Dear brother,

I would recommend a Stoeger Cougar 8000 F for you to buy, because of following features:
1) Better safety mechanism.
2) Steady fire.
3) Reliable with "0" stopage rate.
4) Its rotating barrel keeps firing accurate and the barrel doesn't heat up.
5) Rough and tough.
6) Not expensive enough.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SummerWine said:


> Any idea about this 9MM by Smith and Wesson. Is anyone using or has had this?



I have 2 of these in black color... brand new r expensive.. around 2 lacs.

But u can buy a used one for around 1 lac from FATA if u have contacts there.
Or for 125-above in market in used condition.


----------



## t-birds

I've just bought a Baby Eagle.... & its the best 9 mm I have ever seen


----------



## xenon54 out

t-birds said:


> I've just bought a Baby Eagle.... & its the best 9 mm I have ever seen
> 
> View attachment 164620
> View attachment 164621
> View attachment 164622
> View attachment 164624


Didnt know Desert Eagle had 9mm version.


----------



## A1Kaid

Glock 17 Gen 4 for a full-size 9mm

Glock 19 Gen 4 for a compact-size 9mm


I recommend the Glock 17 because with a full-size handgun you will have a longer sight-radius providing you with better accuracy. Good for self-defense and target shooting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

xenon54 said:


> Didnt know Desert Eagle had 9mm version.


It's not even remotely related to Desert Eagle. It is actually a CZ75 Derrivative. 

Czech pistol was cloned by Italian firm Tanfoglio to market it in the US and Western markets, Tanfoglio then transfered tooling to Israel which IMI/IWI renamed as the Jericho 941, Magnum research "the makers of the Desert Eagle ", started importing the Jericho 941 in US and dubbed it the "Baby eagle". All that was changes was the shroud to resemble the Desert Eagle






sandy_3126 said:


> The CZ-75 Family, cousins and relatives.
> 
> The CZ 75- The BOSS
> The CZ 75 is a semi-automatic pistol made by &#268;eská zbrojovka Uherský Brod (CZUB) in the Czech Republic. First introduced in 1975, it is one of the original "wonder nines" featuring a staggered-column magazine, all-steel construction, and a hammer forged barrel. It has a good reputation amongst pistol shooters for quality and versatility at a reasonable price, and is widely distributed throughout the world. It is also the most common gun in the Czech Republic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Italian Connection
> 
> Tanfoglio TZ-75
> Due to politics the Czechs could not market their pistol in the United States and because CZ failed to secure world patent protection for their design, a number of firms copied it. Foremost Italian firm Fratelli Tanfoglio made good business marketing the pistol to the West with the design being so solid, that two shooters, US national Doug Koenig and Frenchman Eric Grauffel, have won the hard fought IPSC World Championship using pistols based on CZ 75 design. That was tremendous endorsement for any handgun design because all other World Champions up to the time had used pistols based on the John Browning 1911 format.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MY OWN TZ 75*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Israeli Baby Eagle / Jericho 941
> The original Jericho 941 was based on the well-respected CZ-75 pistol designed and produced by &#268;eská zbrojovka (CZ) of the Czech Republic and built using parts supplied by the Italian arms house Tanfoglio, which had been making their own CZ-75 clones. Using a well-tested design allowed IMI to avoid the teething problems most new pistol designs experience, and subcontracting much of the basic fabrication work to Tanfoglio allowed IMI to quickly and economically put into production a pistol that would have enough Israeli content to satisfy government contract requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Turkish Relative SAR - K12
> Based on the classic CZ-75 pattern, which has to be the most copied pistol design in the world, these are hefty, accurate pistols.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnum research - Baby Eagle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New gen CZ 75 SP-01 Poly frame

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

A1Kaid said:


> Glock 17 Gen 4 for a full-size 9mm
> 
> Glock 19 Gen 4 for a compact-size 9mm
> 
> 
> I recommend the Glock 17 because with a full-size handgun you will have a longer sight-radius providing you with better accuracy. Good for self-defense and target shooting.


Glocks are good but I dont like how they look if you know what I mean. I like the more traditional look of the 1911's and Berretta 92 FS.

What do you think about the ruger LCP?


----------



## Selous

What do you guys think about TT 33 (the best version...probably the Zastava M57...is this even available in Pak ?) vs CF-98 ? I know that they are different calibres but otherwise how do they hold up against each other ?


----------



## A1Kaid

Hakan said:


> Glocks are good but I dont like how they look if you know what I mean. I like the more traditional look of the 1911's and Berretta 92 FS.
> 
> What do you think about the ruger LCP?
> 
> View attachment 164741




Never tested a Ruger LCP so no real opinion of it, but as for .380 caliber handguns I like the S&W bodyguard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

Hakan said:


> Glocks are good but I dont like how they look if you know what I mean. I like the more traditional look of the 1911's and Berretta 92 FS.
> 
> What do you think about the ruger LCP?
> 
> View attachment 164741



Glocks look like lego blocks, but they are awesome guns. I fired both 17 (9mm) and the 22 (.40). The 22 as usual a little snappy, but the 17 was great.

LCP is just too tiny for me, I get a feeling that little thing is going to slip through my fingers !!

Try the Ruger LC 9, its a great carry gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

_*

Top to bottom: Ruger SR9c, Ruger LC9, Ruger LCP.*_

_*



*_


----------



## alibaz




----------



## t-birds

sandy_3126 said:


> It's not even remotely related to Desert Eagle. It is actually a CZ75 Derrivative.
> 
> Czech pistol was cloned by Italian firm Tanfoglio to market it in the US and Western markets, Tanfoglio then transfered tooling to Israel which IMI/IWI renamed as the Jericho 941, Magnum research "the makers of the Desert Eagle ", started importing the Jericho 941 in US and dubbed it the "Baby eagle". All that was changes was the shroud to resemble the Desert Eagle



I agree with your comments, although their are differences that i would like to point out.

for instance....

The Jericho 941 is a Double action/single action semi-automatic pistol, that was modeled on the well respected CZ-75 design, however, their are substantial differences. The Baby Eagle, also, known as the Uzi Eagle, features a combined safety/de-cocker, which on the safe also de-cocks the pistol, the CZ-75 features only a simple de-cocker. The barrel of the CZ-75 is traditionally rifled, whilst the Jericho features a polygonal barrel. The pistol is also, substantially heavier than the CZ-75. The Jericho, also allows you to use multiple calibers such as the .41 cartridge with only a change of barrel, recoil spring and magazine, providing you with a more power round than the standard 9mm. The differences between the two is in comparison to the differences of firing a .44 and .50 Magnum....! You can also, up chamber the Jericho to the .40 S&W and also, the very popular .45 ACP and not to mention attaching accessory rails, for lasers or flashlights, a feature found in many new semi-automatic handguns.

These differences can translate in the condition to which the gun is carried.


----------



## MilSpec

t-birds said:


> I agree with your comments, although their are differences that i would like to point out.
> 
> for instance....
> 
> The Jericho 941 is a Double action/single action semi-automatic pistol, that was modeled on the well respected CZ-75 design, however, their are substantial differences. The Baby Eagle, also, known as the Uzi Eagle, features a combined safety/de-cocker, which on the safe also de-cocks the pistol, the CZ-75 features only a simple de-cocker. The barrel of the CZ-75 is traditionally rifled, whilst the Jericho features a polygonal barrel. The pistol is also, substantially heavier than the CZ-75. The Jericho, also allows you to use multiple calibers such as the .41 cartridge with only a change of barrel, recoil spring and magazine, providing you with a more power round than the standard 9mm. The differences between the two is in comparison to the differences of firing a .44 and .50 Magnum....! You can also, up chamber the Jericho to the .40 S&W and also, the very popular .45 ACP and not to mention attaching accessory rails, for lasers or flashlights, a feature found in many new semi-automatic handguns.
> 
> These differences can translate in the condition to which the gun is carried.




As I said,Jericho 941/Baby eagle is not a direct copy of the CZ 75 but of the TZ 75, If you look carefully at CZ/TZ 75 models you will see a distinct difference in feature before 1988, where the decocker on pre-B models was slide mounted (check first TZ 75 pic in my post), which did feature a manual safety and a decocker on the same, and Jericho 941 is straight derivative from the TZ75. 

Polygonal rifling on the babyeagle/jericho 941: Again thanks to the TZ 75; the reason TZ75's got popular because they were brought to US to be IPSC circuit runners, the stability of the CZ frame was great, the SA/DA trigger was absolutely Shit, but most wanted a a good barrel as standard with the rifle and that is exactly what Tanfoglio offered. 

Again the chamber offerings too come from the same TZ offerings, TZ's were actually quite famous for a long time to be frames which could easily work with over pressure hot loads, and 41AE comes from this too....


----------



## t-birds

Does anyone know where I may obtain reviews for the CZ 75 sports evolution....? I am thinking of ordering this Pistol and wanted to get some insight. 

Thank you in advance


----------

